

How to Identify a Narcissist on Twitter - jmillerinc
http://www.rosshudgens.com/how-to-identify-a-narcissist-on-twitter/

======
tptacek
Implied social norms like these are the worst thing about Twitter, which is a
"community" in only the most incidental and half-assed sense. I don't want to
"push it forward" or spread the love or whatever else it is this guy wants me
to do.

The issue here is exactly the same as the issue with posting your own content
to social news sites. If what you have to say has value, posting it adds value
to the service. There's nothing more to it than that.

Not following hundreds of people, not "retweeting" other people's comments,
not replying to people, and sending mundane messages (by who's definition?)
doesn't make you a narcissist. It makes you someone who is using Twitter
primarily to publish and not so much to listen. Sorry, drama queens, there's
not much more meaning you can layer on to it than that.

------
djacobs
> Basically, they make Twitter Facebook. Twitter is not Facebook. Facebook is
> Facebook.

I highly disagree with the author here. I don't use Facebook for data
portability and privacy reasons. I also have limitations to what I can stand
on Twitter. I want to follow tweets throughout the day and not feel
overwhelmed each time I update.

Therefore, I follow close friends and some hackers I respect. I don't follow
Lady Gaga or Ashton Kutcher or Starbucks just because "Twitter isn't
Facebook."

In other words, why does the author think that your social network should
affect your standards?

EDIT: But I still dig the article for pointing out what a tool Ryan Seacrest
is.

------
kevinpet
The ultimate narcissist is the fool who thinks that twitter "should" be used
how he wants to use it, rather than how the user wants to use it.

------
giantfuzzypanda
Easy - they have a twitter account.

~~~
tptacek
Presumably the same psychological force that compels you to write comments
like this, Aaron?

------
woid
I'm a real narcissist. I follow just myself: <http://twitter.com/binaryage>

poor article, IHMO it is up to each user how will he/she use the service

